# Is there a way to change the lock screen?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

The lock screen is getting on my nerves. Forty percent of the time, I unlock my screen and the camera app is launched. Taking pictures is not one of the first things I do on a regular bases. I don't need or want that feature on my home screen or connected to the lock screen.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Change the lock style in security options?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

Always swipe to the right?

Sorry I'm not much help. I have never experienced what you described.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've noticed that I sometimes do this if I unlock it with my left hand and the meaty area of my hand under my thumb touches the edge of the screen.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

widgetlocker works great....


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> widgetlocker works great....


+1....great app


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> widgetlocker works great....


Agreed! MiLocker and GoLocker are decent too but widget locker is superior imo


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

Just swipe to the right. How hard is that?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

sbenson said:


> Just swipe to the right. How hard is that?


Maybe he's lying down on his side... Gravity is hard!


----------

